
Organic foods cut your cancer risk, study suggests - koolba
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/22/health/organic-food-cancer-study/index.html
======
koolba
Here's the link to the study:
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullar...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/2707948)

I haven't read through all of it yet but I'm curious if the reduction is
purely because of a correlation between eating organic foods and simply eating
less overall or other factors correlated with a healthy lifestyle (e.g.
actually exercising).

~~~
rednerrus
My guess is this is going to correlate to eating more vegetables.

~~~
herbst
I don't see the direct correlation there. Organic is a choice you can make
about nearly every product these days.

You can eat unhealthy fast food all day and be all organic.

~~~
beatgammit
Sure, in theory. However, organic produce isn't that much more expensive than
conventionally grown produce, but organic meat is way more expensive than
conventionally grown meat. I expect someone choosing organic foods will likely
eat more veggies than someone eating conventionally farmed foods.

Also, it's pretty hard to find organic fast food. Most restaurants that push
organic foods are a bit more expensive, so again, people would likely avoid
them.

~~~
herbst
Definitly biased but we have all that in switzerland. Like Organic snacks/fast
food on the roadside.

From my experience I can tell this is also the case in Austria and the
Netherlands.

I also know people eating exclusively or mostly organic but still a meat heavy
diet (I do as well).

I would want to argue it's not a income question but the average life quality
is probably just that much higher.

As a reference organic meat in shops is about twice the price. In take aways
way less as service is the actual main cost.

Edit:// lowest available meat quality is probably a factor to. All these
countries have rather high minimal standards compared to many other countries
at least

------
Madmallard
The point of the USDA sticker is not avoiding pesticides. That would be false
anyways, there are organic pesticides in use. The point is everything else
required to earn that sticker. That is why I avoid conventional products.

